# muddpuppies



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

are they good fish to have? what do they eat?


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Mudpuppies aren't fish.............


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

i wish i could get my hands on em.. they made em illegal in Cali a few years ago...we used 2 use em as bait for large mouths


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> i wish i could get my hands on em.. they made em illegal in Cali a few years ago...we used 2 use em as bait for large mouths


 Interesting Mudpuppies are illegal in Cali and Largemouth bass are stocked,
Truly shows How fucked Cali fish and game truly is.

Mudpuppies are quite cool amphibians, Not difficult to keep,
they eat regular Pred fish type foods. Worms, frozen foods, pellets
Keep their water clean and give them room they do great.

Best kept alone in an un-heated tank, they do not compeate well with fish and
definitly like it cool. They will not do well in a heated tank.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

anyone have a link to a site with a picture of these?

are these what I see called mudskippers perhaps?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

actually we don't stock large mouth over here but it's fuk'd up nunthaless


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Lahot said:


> anyone have a link to a site with a picture of these?
> 
> are these what I see called mudskippers perhaps?











Mudpuppy are amphibians something like salamanders.

Mudskipper are fish related to gobys


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

thank you Poly!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Interesting Mudpuppies are illegal in Cali and Largemouth bass are stocked,
> Truly shows How fucked Cali fish and game truly is.


But they were stocked there at one time. As pbass were stocked in Florida. All about the Benjamins...

Sometimes salamanders sold as mudpuppies are larval salamanders and sometimes they are permanently aquatic (depends on species). This is definitely relevant if you have any long term plans.


----------

